# VT Sketchy. c:



## MissFishstick (Apr 11, 2012)

Drew this about a year ago, kinda a vent about how most pet-chains treat their Bettas. :[


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow that is really nice, i like it


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

kinda sad but awesome drawing!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The Betta looks really sad. It matches the phrase, though.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

The Betta does look sad. You did a very nice job!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

love the face expression and the motion :-D thats really cool on how you made it appear


----------

